# British Columbia Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Feb 18, 2006)

Please contribute to this list of rabbit savvy vets in British Columbia.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 18, 2006)

We are fortunate to have many in Victoria!

Here are my two personal favorites:

Glenview Animal hospital: 478-4075 

Breadner vet clinic: 652-9700


----------



## Pipp (Feb 18, 2006)

here's a list from a rabbit org's board, with notes from sas and pipp.


VANCOUVER AREA:

Dr. Upjohn
Eagle Ridge Animal & Bird Hospital
2599 Runnel 
Coquitlam, BC
Phone: (604) 464-3343

Notes: Dr. Upjohn is phenomenal, ANDa major supporter of rabbit rescue organizations in the Lower Mainland. He's about 40 minutes out of downtown Vancouver.


Dr. Jack Brondwin 
Arbutus West Animal Clinic
2809 West 16th Ave.
Vancouver, BC
Phone: (604) 736-6701 
http://www.awac.ca/


Notes: Jack Brondwin is Pipp's vet, he's very savvy and up to date on his meds. His partner, Dr. Martinez, is also rabbit savvy (he keeps talking about how he grew up on a farm with 400 rabbits), but he's definitely more old school, with breeder-oriented experiences.


Dr. Janne Potter
West Boulevard Veterinary Clinic 
5383 West Boulevard, 
Vancouver, BC, V6M 3W4 
Phone: (604) 266-7421 / FAX: (604)263-6740 
[email protected] 
http://www.wbvc.bc.ca

Notes: Again, I checked her out on the phone, they seem more holistic oriented, but very good.



Dr. Rob Ashburner
Medicine and Surgery of Small Animals and Birds
510 West 24th Avenue
Vancouver, BC, V5Z 2B4
Phone: (604) 873-4433

Note:I've checked them out on the phone, they seem pretty rabbit savvy, although I didn't think they were _quite_ as good as the top three.


Dr. David Huff
Huff Animal Hospital
1512-56th Street
Delta, BC, V4L 2A8
Phone: (604) 943-1124


Guildford Animal Hospital
101-9547 152nd St. 
Surrey, BC
Phone: (604) 588-2626


Kennedy Heights Animal & Bird Hospital
8614 120th St
Surrey, BC, V3W 3N6 
Phone: (604) 591-5304


Dr. Prus
King George Veterinary Hospital
7380 King George Hwy
Surrey, BC
Phone: (604) 597-7387


Blueridge-Cove Animal Hospital
165 Riverside 
North Vancouver, BC
Phone: (604) 929-3491


Dr. Anderson 
Anderson Animal Hospital
8465 Granville St.
Vancouver, BC
Phone: (604) 263-6767

Note: I have NOTheard good things about Anderson's, but I have no personal experience. (Pretty sure they're pricey, though).


VANCOUVER ISLAND:


Dr. Joan Brocklebank, Dr. Saskia VandenBosch 
Shamrock Veterinary Clinic
1896 Guthrie Road
Comox, BC, V9M 3X7 
Phone: 339-2026


Dr. Bruce Renooy
Van Isle Vet Hospital 
211-130 Centennial Drive
Courtney, BC
Phone: 334-8400


Dr. Ken Langelier 
Island Veterinary Hospital
1800 Bowen Road
Nanaimo, BC 
Phone: 753-1218 
24 hour emergency number 753-1288


Dr. Susan Nightingale 
North Douglas Veterinary Clinic 
3888 Carey 
Victoria, BC 
(250) 727-2268

Note: I researched this vet, she seemed good.


OTHER:


Dr Linda M. Kaplan
Tri-Lake Animal Hospital
10564 Powley Court
Winfield, BC, V4V 1V5 
Phone: (250)766-3236 or 1-866-766-3236


----------



## Spring (Mar 24, 2006)

I've heard a lot of good things about Dr. Prus.A few vets rec. her to me, even the one I had been going on first off.She's experienced in exotics and she seems very rabbit-savvy.


----------



## Elizabeth (May 19, 2006)

Dr. Mike Lavroff

Dr. Kathy Rasmussen

Vetcetera Pet Hospital

Kelowna, BC

250-762-7181

Dr. Mike and Dr. Kathy are awesome with clients and theirpets. They've been our vet for the past five years and havealways been more than helpful and considerate.Theyhave experience with bunnies and other small rodents andwhat they don't know they're more than willing to learn. Ihighly recommend both of them.


----------



## Andrea (May 23, 2006)

Dr. Borghmann

@ 604-850-0960

Watcom Road Abbotsford


----------



## Spring (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's a few more vets that I found on the VRRA website. (I have no experience with them)

Dr. Robert Hopper
Huff Animal Hospital
1512-56th Street, Delta, BC 
604 943-1124

Dr. Bowie
Burnaby New Westminster Central Animal Hospital
7877 Kingsway Burnaby
604-521-0781


----------



## Pipp (Apr 20, 2007)

New(ish) vet out in Maple Ridge (about 50 minutes out of Vancouver). 

Dr. Adrian Walton

Dewdney Animal Hospital Ltd. 
11965-228 Street 
Maple Ridge, BC V2X 6M1 
Phone: 604-467-1161 


Dr. Walton apparently worked with Dr. Upjohn at Eagle Ridge and Dr. Brondwin at Arbutus before opening his own practice. 

He comes highly recommended by SARSBC, I assume he's been helping them out. I always like to support vets who support rescues.  



sas


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 18, 2008)

Dr. Bowie
Burnaby New Westminster Central Animal Hospital
7877 Kingsway Burnaby
604-521-0781 

They no longer do rabbits. When I started getting desperate about where Muffy was going for emergency help, I contacted them and they said the last owner did rabbits but she's no longer around.

Apparently, there's a vet clinic in South Burnaby where one of the vets does rabbits.. but because she wasn't in until the weekend, I had no time to wait. 

Dr. Prus at King George saved my life. She was the only one willing to take Muffy on such short notice.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 28, 2009)

Dr. Martinez, formerly with the Arbutus Clinic, is now my preferred vet. 

He does house calls... 

Dr. Joseph Martinez
Green Cross Veterinary Housecall Services
(604) 731-9416
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Jen1717 (Jun 27, 2009)

Does anybody know about Dr. Archek and Dr. Hughson, who are both at the Arbutus Clinic?
Are they good with rabbits? Have any experience?
I usually see Dr. Brondwin there, but he is out of town for a while.

Also, with Dr. Martinez, what are his rates?

Thanks!!


----------



## bpotter2 (Jul 2, 2009)

Dr Martinez saved my bunny! Thanks Pipp for letting me know about him. I highly recommend him.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 3, 2009)

Jen1717 wrote:


> Does anybody know about Dr. Archek and Dr. Hughson, who are both at the Arbutus Clinic?
> Are they good with rabbits? Have any experience?
> I usually see Dr. Brondwin there, but he is out of town for a while.
> 
> ...



Yikes, missed this. I don't think either doctor had any experience at all with rabbits prior to Arbutus, at least my research didn't show any. 

Martinez is very reasonable, depends on where he sees the rabbit, though. He still doesn't have his own clinic. 

Best to email him and ask. Let him know where you live (and if there's parking). 

sas


----------



## Jen1717 (Jul 3, 2009)

Yea, that's kinda the impression that I got from both Dr. Archek and Dr. Hughson (although they both said they had experience with rabbits...)

I have seen both of them with my rabbit in the past week, since Dr. Brondwin is away, and while I don't know how extensive their rabbit experience is, I would definitely pick Dr. Hughson over Dr. Archek, she seemed much more knowledgeable when I was talking to her about possible things that could be wrong with Wally (the whole gimpy leg, fluid sac incident).


----------



## Pipp (Jul 3, 2009)

I believe Archek was an SPCA vet and Hughson was agriculture. :twitch: Hughson is supposed to be very nice, but so was the the guy who, in effect, killed my little Scooter bun.  

Can you please update your thread in the Infirmary? Love to get an update, but best to leave this thread on topic. 

Thanks. 

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Wabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi I am a new rabbit owner. Over a week ago I decided to take my rabbit for a check up for his running nose and breathing noise. I checked the list and went to Western Boulevard Vet Clinic -- because it is the most convenient one for me. 

The assistant was very friendly. However, I didn't get Dr. Jenne Pott as vet for my rabbit. I had a lovely, young female vet. The overall experience isn't very good, to be honest. The meeting was brief. It turned out there is an foreign object my rabbit swallowed in his stomach, shown on the x-ray, and the vet suggested an operation on the stomach asap because "it is easier to do it on the stomach than intestine." I didn't feel trusting enough to go on with it, so I took my rabbit to see Dr. Sharon Prus a week after. Dr. Prus had a different opinion on this matter. She said we could wait a bit and observe the prograss. It could get out of the system by itself although there could be difficulty. Even if there should be a surgery, it is easier to cut a small opening on the intestine, than to open the muscle layers of the stomach (and which is not empty.)

Personally, Dr. Prus's confidence level assured me more. But since I have not personally had a meeting with Dr. Jenne Potts, I would like to know if there is ANYONE who has first-hand experience with Dr. Jenne Potts in the West Boulevard Vet Clinic and please share their experience with us?

Thank you.


----------



## Wabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry, Dr. Jenne Potter is the correct spelling of the vet.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 9, 2010)

I took Gus to see Dr. Walton at Dewdney Animal Hospital in Maple Ridge for his sore foot. He seems fairly rabbit savvy. And his prices were similar to Dr. Upjohn's in Coquitlam. So, being he's closer, I'll most likely continue taking Gus there.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 19, 2010)

Dr. Joseph Martinez now has his own clinic in Richmond (Steveston). 

Little Paws Animal Clinic.
130-12011 Second Ave (beside Ichiro)
604.241.7387

He's one of the best bunny vets in the area.


----------



## cedarcottage (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Dr. Joseph Martinez now has his own clinic in Richmond (Steveston).
> 
> Little Paws Animal Clinic.
> 130-12011 Second Ave (beside Ichiro)
> ...


Dr. Martinez now has a website, http://littlepawsvet.com/

He recently treated our big rex, Priscilla, who had an eye infection. It has now cleared up very nicely. You can tell Dr. Martinez really likes bunnies.


----------



## therabbitrookie (Nov 5, 2010)

I saw Guildford Animal Hospital on here and would just like to give a shoutout to Dr. Hurdal who is extremely careful, nice and quite rabbit savvy! He took an extremely long time with Joe and was quite sad to hear he had passed. He puts an incredible amount of effort into all of the animals he see's and the staff are nice. We go to him with all our animals 

I also have experience with Dr. Prus, she was our doctor for a while and she took good care of Joe as well but since Joey had to be brought back and forth to the vets continuously G.A.H is much closer, but shes very nice and takes her time (I used to ride with her daughters :] ). Also, I haven't had any personal rabbit experience with Thunderbird Animal Hospital (in Langley) but the vets took very good care of Cooper when he was injured and so we were pleased with their service, but not sure how rabbit savvy the vets are.


----------



## Baileybun (Nov 21, 2010)

Absolutely Dr. Borgmann! She is wonderful, and committed to ongoing education on rabbit care.


----------



## luvsmallfurries (Dec 27, 2010)

Dr. Jeffrey Berkshire is the current exotic animal specialist at Care Pet Wellness which has 5 locations in the Greater Vancouver area. I don't think he works at all 5 locations but I know he does clinic hours one day a week at the Burnaby New Westminster Animal Hospital. I had Pepin in to see him recently for a general wellness check and because one of my cats brought in fleas this year (oy - no more 5 minute walks in the backyard for you my darling!!). He was thorough, explained everything as we went along, asked to do a blood panal as Pep is pushing 9 years old now, and took the time to explain the various treatment options for fleas and rabbits - particularly medications. (yep, she has them, we saw one - ew!) I think if I ever encountered something really challenging with Pepin I'd make the trek out to Dr. Upjohn, but for routine stuff, I found Dr. Berkshire to be very competent. And, I saw him in the photos on the VRRA website at the recent Rabbit Festival - he told me he LOVED the event and really enjoyed being able to spend the day doing health checks on bunnies!

http://www.carepetwellness.com/site/view/182080_DrJeffreyBerkshire.pml


----------



## bpotter3 (Feb 25, 2011)

After moving up here, I was anxious about finding an excellent vet for mybunnies. I hadthe best bunny vet, Dr Martinez in Richmond and was sad to leave him. I found out there is a lady here that has over 200 rescued bunnies, Warren Peace Bunny Sanctuaryand called her. She highly recommended Dr Linda Kaplan at Trilake Animal Hospital in Winfield. She is now our vet and I am very happy with her.


----------



## Shadowydreamer (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't say enough good things about Dr Maarhuis at Cottonwood Clinic in Chilliwack. (Sardis side) http://www.cottonwoodclinic.ca/

He wasn't primarily a rabbit vet when I found him years ago, BUT he's open minded, always learning and does his research. He's one of the two males Scout would let near her. She jumped to his shoulder more than once to bury her face in his neck.

Sage also adored him. I guarantee my next bun will be going there too!


----------



## Deliciosa (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd like to make a comment about Dr. Anderson.

Took my bunny to see him on Thursday about her severe urine scalding on her legs. He said she was incredibly malnourished and emaciated, and sold me some critical care for her. He made no attempt to clean or bandage her legs, they are eroded almost down to bone from the urine scalding. He said it was a very common problem but regardless I went in there thinking that he would at least put antibiotic on her legs and wrap them to protect her from infection...


The entire experience seemed a little unfriendly, the nurses were very nice but they wanted credit card payments after every little step.

He charged me $56 dollars for a pouch of critical care and 3 pills. $179 for x-rays. And $80 for the initial visit.

He instructed for me to give her 1/20 of a pill... Which is incredibly ridiculous. Have you ever tried to crush up a tiny pill into 20 pieces? I think that he should at least have a correct dosage or a liquid formula or SOMETHING. 


Anyway, not a good experience. I am happy the people on this forum are willing to help, I have no more money to take Mimi to the vet (especially not his) to have her legs taken care of as he neglected to do.


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 24, 2011)

I would like to recomend;

Dr Patricia Briggs
Austin Animal Hospital
Crestview Plaza 
1001 C Austin Avenue 
Coquitlam, British Columbia 
V3K 3N9 
Ph 604-931-7525 

Shes great with the buns, knows her bunny stuff, and did an amazing job on the spay/neuter for my guys at a fairly young age (my decision). Prices are average on the market, not expensive, shes got all her bunny doses, takes the time to ask lots of questions, and keep bunny comfortable at the same time.






Comments on some other vets;
Dr Walton - great guy, average prices, but seems to be more of the reptile man.
Dr Prus - Shes great, definatly another exotic lover, but I think she's starting to show her age and is wearing herself out a bit.
Dr Upjohn - You couldn't pay me enough to take ANY of my animals to him or any of the other Dr's at Eagle Ridge. Numerous dealings with this clinic both with my own animals (sadly) and animals from a pet store. Didn't seem to give 2 hoots about the animal itself, and would rather just perscribe something so he can make a few extra bucks. Heck on one of the pet store dogs that broke its radius, they first showed us an x-ray of a dog that broke its radius/ulna, said that was him, then proceded to show us an x-ray of a dog that broke just its radius. 2 different films in 5 minuites, totally different, but were appearently the same dog? Ended up with a bun at the store that had a weepy eye, and were leaving the clinic with oral pills, eye ointment, injection of something... for a weepy eye.... I could go on forever with all the mistakes made by this clinic but I will cut it off here since he seems loved by a lot of people here.


----------



## feedtheflame (Mar 30, 2012)

So this is the second vet ive ever been to.. (last one i went to was for my guinea pig. the guy was nice enough but i feel like he didnt really have that much knowledge on guineapigs/small animals..plus my guinea pig died just a few days after i spent $178  )

It's called Little Paws Animal Clinic in Steveston (holistic). There is just one vet who works there, and he specializes in rabbits. Apparently he's been caring for them since he was a little kid. 

Anyways i brought my baby feral rabbit there, he was nice to my rabbit, they did a fecal test for parasites right there in like, 10 minutes or less (dunno if they do that in most vet offices?)and he offered great advice on feeding my little guy. Saved me tons of money by showing me how to just grow grass and not spend money on pellets. 

So just thought i'd post about it here incase anyone needs a vet recommendation.


----------



## bpotter3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Little Paws in Steveston, Dr Martinez is fantastic! Four other vets could not help my bunny, but he did. I highly recommend him.


----------



## Momma Luvbun (Dec 30, 2020)

I give a high recommendation to Dr. Dilbag Rana of Apex Animal Hospital in Langley. He also does overnights at Abbotsford's animal emergency clinic. 
He is one of Rabbitat's (bunny rescue out of Richmond) main vets and does many spays and neuter for them.
He is fabulous with my timid buns.
Apex Animal Hospital
1 604-514-1444
19909 64 Ave #102, Langley City, BC V2Y 1G9
Abbotsford Valley Animal Emergency Clinic (after hours)
1 604-850-0911
2388 McCallum Rd, Abbotsford, BC V2S 3P4


----------



## Adamm (Oct 14, 2022)

Vets who will see Rabbits in the South Island areas of Victoria, Langford, Saanich, and Sidney [14-10-2022]
(in no particular order)
Glenview Animal Hospital​McKenzie Veterinary Services​Breadner Veterinary Services​Dean Park Pet Hospital​Beacon Pet Hospital​


----------

